# How to install BMC (Manual Boost Controller) ???



## CrossFlowGolf (Feb 6, 2002)

I have searched and searched for the DIY for installing a MBC for a 1.8T. I looked in this forum plus the MKIV Forum searching for both MBC and Manual boost Controller with no luck.

I tried installing one by disconnecting the two hoses that come of the N75 valve and plugging those into the MBC. I capped the N75 ends and left it plugged in. When I do this not matter which way I plugged the hoses in, I could not boost more than 5 lbs of boost.

Is there a write up or any pictures on what to do? I think I have done it correctly and perhaps have a faulty MBC (it is used.) 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

What are you doing to limit the MAP sensor and keep the ECU from throwing you into limp mode?


----------



## CrossFlowGolf (Feb 6, 2002)

machx0r said:


> What are you doing to limit the MAP sensor and keep the ECU from throwing you into limp mode?


Sorry for my ignorance on this but I have no idea. 

Things done to the car. APR Chip, Intake, 3"TB exhaust, TIP, pulleys, and DV.

I am getting my K04 put on and I just had my boost gauge installed and I want to have the MBC done before I put my new turbo on as well.

As far as limiting the MAP Sensor unless the chip does that, I guess I am not. How would one do this?


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

CrossFlowGolf said:


> Sorry for my ignorance on this but I have no idea.
> 
> Things done to the car. APR Chip, Intake, 3"TB exhaust, TIP, pulleys, and DV.
> 
> ...


Do you even know why you want MBC installed?


----------



## chaveezy (Jan 31, 2010)

Depending on what stage chip you have it should be controlling your boost using your N75 valve. You should be around 14 psi? Once you have the K04 installed it should be seeing more like 18-22psi. All the N75 does is bleed off the vacuum going to the wastegate actuator so that it will boost more than the pre-defined spring tension.

See posts;

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2530340
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2476457

Check these out.


----------



## CrossFlowGolf (Feb 6, 2002)

MightyDSM said:


> Do you even know why you want MBC installed?


I don't want to spike, I want to make sure not to boost more than 20-22psi especially when I get my K04-001 installed. 



chaveezy said:


> Depending on what stage chip you have it should be controlling your boost using your N75 valve. You should be around 14 psi? Once you have the K04 installed it should be seeing more like 18-22psi. All the N75 does is bleed off the vacuum going to the wastegate actuator so that it will boost more than the pre-defined spring tension.
> 
> See posts;
> 
> ...



Cool thanks for the heads up. Right now with my stock K03s and my APR chip in 3rd gear and up I hit 17.5 lbs all day long. I am going to get the K04 program before I put my turbo on. I am going to run in stock mode until the turbo is installed and then turn up the boost once everything is done.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Just get the KO4 chip and leave the MBC off, there is no reason to turn up the boost on a k04 tune they are all pretty much maxxed out anyway just from the chip, if anything you'll want to use the MBC in parallel and use it to help limit boost spikes.

If you raise the boost with a MBC your going to need to start getting into using the diode mod and raising fuel pressures and a whole slew of things that you might not be ready for if your having trouble installing a MBC in the first place. Not trying to be a super dick or anything but unless you really know what your doing with the 1.8t the last thing you need to be doing is raising the boost over chipped levels.


----------



## CrossFlowGolf (Feb 6, 2002)

Cryser said:


> Just get the KO4 chip and leave the MBC off, there is no reason to turn up the boost on a k04 tune they are all pretty much maxxed out anyway just from the chip, if anything you'll want to use the MBC in parallel and use it to help limit boost spikes.
> 
> If you raise the boost with a MBC your going to need to start getting into using the diode mod and raising fuel pressures and a whole slew of things that you might not be ready for if your having trouble installing a MBC in the first place. Not trying to be a super dick or anything but unless you really know what your doing with the 1.8t the last thing you need to be doing is raising the boost over chipped levels.


That's the main reason I want a MBC so I don't spike, just really want it for safety not to boost the hell out of my turbo. 

To use the MBC "in parallel" would I install it in a different location? If so, any pictures on this?


----------



## chaveezy (Jan 31, 2010)

Bah, just get an EBC, they can control max boost and boost spikes with solenoid duty cycles, plus lots and LOTS of other options like push-button scramble mode (street race setup). I'm using the AVC-R right now and it's working great, GT2871R, setup to 73% duty cycle, max boost limit 1.55 BAR, start duty cycles -14%/-14%/-14%/-12%/-12%, with this setup I am boosting to 22PSI with no spike and holding constant to whenever I let off the gas. 

Takes some setup though and it's pretty tough to do it all yourself, drive, eye on AFR, eye on boost gauge, shift, lol.. Easier to just do one gear at a time and do 3K to Redline pulls..

Of course it's expensive and a pain to install..


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

vdubwest said:


> Audi B6 1.8t
> 
> Bought an ebay MBC
> 
> ...


 WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?! Take pictures and post them but don't try to show us what you did with letters and symbols. 

This seems like a thread full of n00bs! Just search and prepare to get flamed for these questions


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

slappy_dunbar said:


>


**** up there ^^^^ doesn't work! PERIOD! I can't even break 5 PSI! So either I have a faulty MBC or the OP is CORRECTOMOONDO!!!!!

IVE TRIED WITH AND WITH OUT THE T SPLITTERS!!! 

WHAT GIVES!?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

SickAzzGTI said:


> **** up there ^^^^ doesn't work! PERIOD! I can't even break 5 PSI! So either I have a faulty MBC or the OP is CORRECTOMOONDO!!!!!
> 
> IVE TRIED WITH AND WITH OUT THE T SPLITTERS!!!
> 
> WHAT GIVES!?


It's funny you mention 5PSI. That's the pressure that you get when you're in 'limp mode'.

Have you checked codes recently?

Do you still have your N249 valve installed?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

SickAzzGTI said:


> **** up there ^^^^ doesn't work! PERIOD! I can't even break 5 PSI! So either I have a faulty MBC or the OP is CORRECTOMOONDO!!!!!
> 
> IVE TRIED WITH AND WITH OUT THE T SPLITTERS!!!
> 
> WHAT GIVES!?


It does work...



groggory said:


> It's funny you mention 5PSI. That's the pressure that you get when you're in 'limp mode'.
> 
> Have you checked codes recently?
> 
> Do you still have your N249 valve installed?


this lol


----------

